# Feeding Schedules



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Wondering what piranha you guys have, and the feeding routines you have them on.

My macs eat every other day, my rhom once a day, small amount.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Depends what fish they are, how big they are, how many, & what's being fed. I've fed my macs once a day since they were 1"


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

10 baby reds a lil bit 2-3 times a day shrimp,krill,cichlid pellets, talapia,bloodworms, a few flakes


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

5x red bellys twice a day
Sanchezi and Serrulatus will probly be once every day or every 2 days.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

2" Macs twice a day either fish fillets,shrimp or pellets
4" Comp/Rhom is every other day and he gets the same as the Macs
7" Reru Rhom is once a week on shrimp and fillets


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

All my piranhas are on a random schedule, anywhere from a few times a week to a few times a month.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

My manueli gets to eat whenever I feed my arowana smelt, could be few times a week, once a week or once couple weeks. when it gets to eat it eats a lot.


----------

